# 3' t5 setup



## mjrivers (Dec 12, 2011)

I have a 3' t5 setup that I was running for my saltwater tank n don't use it anymore. It has 6 bulbs n I have 4 actinic a Fiji purple n 6500kI bulb in there now. What can I do to use this for growing too? All I need is 6-6500k bulbs right?


----------



## Growdude (Dec 12, 2011)

make a good vegg light, how many lumens?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 12, 2011)

If that is a high output light so that you can use the T5HO bulbs then you got something there that will be ideal for vegging. Look at each bulb and see what the wattage is on it. If it is around 32watts or more then it is most likely high output. You can actually use the actinic bulbs but not sure about the Fiji purple though. If you can get the 6500k bulbs for them then yer set. If however, the bulbs have only 12-20watts on each bulb then it will not be great for veg(but will be fine for cloner lighting)


----------



## mjrivers (Dec 13, 2011)

its 39W for the bulbs x6 so 216w. tek systems T5HO with fancy hood n what not. so should i not put this light on the 12/12 cycle and just not use it during flower? I just wanted to use it next to my 400w


----------



## Growdude (Dec 13, 2011)

adding the T5 cant hurt but T5 was never a good flower light.


----------



## mjrivers (Dec 13, 2011)

Does anyone on here use t5 for flower? So veg with both then turn off t5 in flower.  But wouldnt the 200w less stretch the plants a lot? I'm running 10for plants right now (ik that's a lot for 400w) so I want extra lighting but if I'm taking it out in flower seems pointless


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 13, 2011)

You can use it for flowering but I can't say if the benefit would outweigh the cost of running it. But it wouldn't hurt to run it on the same cycle as the other light. If you really want it to serve your flowering stage you can order some bulbs for it that are 2700k-3000k and just swap out the bulbs. A box of 10-12 of those bulbs I think is around $45.


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 13, 2011)

mjrivers said:
			
		

> Does anyone on here use t5 for flower? So veg with both then turn off t5 in flower. But wouldnt the 200w less stretch the plants a lot? I'm running 10for plants right now (ik that's a lot for 400w) so I want extra lighting but if I'm taking it out in flower seems pointless


 
the T5's are only effective a few inchs away, it would be hard to get the T5's that close without blocking out your main light.


----------



## mjrivers (Dec 13, 2011)

OK so 4x6500kI n 2 actinic during veg n swap for the lower temp bulbs during flower would that work? I could split my tent n put some under t5 n some under mh/hps. There would b light overlapping which can't hurt.  Just brainstorming that's all


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah that sjhould be fine. I would definitely set them so that they would shine their light to overlap each other. I have 2 HID lights in my cabinet that is 2.5'x4'. I have them mounted on pulleys, in opposite corners so that I can maintain a criscross of light to eliminate shadowing as I lower and raise them to keep them at right height. Just remember that the T5 lights have to stay within a few inches of the canopy as they don't throw light as good as the hids do. You could actually put the t5 fixture on the back wall and hang it sideways just above the canopy and lean it in just a bit so that it shines on the tops of the leaves but doesn't get in the way of the hid.


----------



## mjrivers (Dec 15, 2011)

like this?


----------



## mjrivers (Dec 15, 2011)

and yes my art work is bada** haha


----------

